
Midsize Startup Impulsively Adopts Trendy JavaScript Framework to Rectify Technical Debt - jaxondu
http://www.mattfriz.com/?r=1/#/outbursts/trendy-framework
======
joeax
This headline is very Onion-ish. Then I clicked on "The Tenacity of Tech
Recruiters" and my hunch was confirmed. Well done.

